# Moving live rook and sand to a new tank?



## PolarisWFO (Sep 18, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to move gear and live sand/rock into a new tank w/o making a ton of mess?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

PolarisWFO said:


> Any suggestions on how to move gear and live sand/rock into a new tank w/o making a ton of mess?


 Bunch of 45 gallon tubs from walmart. 
Fill tank 1/2 way
Sand
Live Rock
Gear
Fish
Fill


----------

